# Jets Assistant Coach Apologizes for Tripping Dolphins Player



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

> New York Jets assistant Sal Alosi apologized after blatantly tripping Miami's Nolan Carroll on the sideline during Gang Green's 10-6 loss to the Dolphins Sunday.
> 
> During the third quarter of the game, Alosi -- on the sidelines wearing Jets raingear and white tennis shoes -- appeared to stick his left knee out and tripped Carroll as the cornerback ran out of bounds on punt coverage. Carroll fell and had to be attended to by medical staff on the Jets sideline, before eventually returning.
> 
> Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/sports/2010/...gizes-tripping-dolphins-player/#ixzz1808E03eJ


Full Article: http://www.foxnews.com/sports/2010/12/13/jets-assistant-coach-apologizes-tripping-dolphins-player/

Video:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

fluffybear said:


> Full Article: http://www.foxnews.com/sports/2010/12/13/jets-assistant-coach-apologizes-tripping-dolphins-player/
> 
> Video:


Saw it....was really quite unprofessional and ridiculous.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Bad enough when the players on the sidelines sometimes get involved in play... but at least a player might actually get in the game at some point.

There is no reason at all that could possibly excuse a coach on the sidelines doing something like that.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Bunch of cheaters I hope they just miss the playoffs


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Bunch of cheaters I hope they just miss the playoffs


There is no reason to punish the Jets for this lone idiot. Yes, he should be fired and banned from ever setting foot on a field ever again but there is no reason to punish the everyone else.
At least his stupidity did not affect the outcome of the game.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

fluffybear said:


> There is no reason to punish the Jets for this lone idiot. Yes, he should be fired and banned from ever setting foot on a field ever again but there is no reason to punish the everyone else.
> At least his stupidity did not affect the outcome of the game.


I agree. I'm not a Jets fan but Alosi should be fined and fired.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

MysteryMan said:


> I agree. I'm not a Jets fan but Alosi should be fined and fired.


You could also argue that he was guilty of assault. When a player hits another player too hard, it at least is between two competitors that are permitted to be part of the game.

When a coach hits a player like that... it has no place in the game at all since the coach is not an eligible player... so IF the Jets and the NFL don't come down hard on this guy... expect a potential lawsuit for the league and the Jets and possibly consideration of criminal charges against the coach.

I'm not saying it is exactly the same as assaulting a guy on the street... but it honestly isn't a whole lot removed from that.

If they don't come down hard on the guy... then one day another coach is going to see a way to stop a runback TD and will affect the outcome of a game...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

MysteryMan said:


> I agree. I'm not a Jets fan but Alosi should be fined and fired.


Its a class-less act, and could cause serious injury. It's also against the rules, and out of line for anyone on the sidelines to do this.

Plenty of reason to discipline the guy - not sure its worthy of firing...but maybe something that hits him in the wallet would do the trick.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

I remember a bowling tournament I was in one of the players was throwing a perfect game. When he came up to the ninth frame a player on the other side threw a towel at his back just as he was getting ready to throw. Naturally the player miss and when the player who threw was ask why he threw the towel he could not explain. He said that it was something that he did on the spur of the moment. I for one have no reason to believe he did it on purpose. Sometimes we do things that can never be explain.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

yosoyellobo said:


> I remember a bowling tournament I was in one of the players was throwing a perfect game. When he came up to the ninth frame a player on the other side threw a towel at his back just as he was getting ready to throw. Naturally the player miss and when the player who threw was ask why he threw the towel he could not explain. He said that it was something that he did on the spur of the moment. I for one have no reason to believe he did it on purpose. *Sometimes we do things that can never be explained*.


That line only worked *once* with my wife....


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That line only worked *once* with my wife....


Now you didn't trip your wife, did you!? :eek2:


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

fluffybear said:


> ...Yes, he should be fired and banned from ever setting foot on a field ever again but there is no reason to punish the everyone else.
> At least his stupidity did not affect the outcome of the game.


I agree, he should be fired -- banned is probably a bit much... This act in any employment situation would be grounds for dismissal.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

itzme said:


> Now you didn't trip your wife, did you!? :eek2:


Well.....my explanation at the time to her was simply....."Have a nice trip....see ya next fall." 

*(OK - that didn't really happen).... *


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

dsw2112 said:


> I agree, he should be fired -- banned is probably a bit much... This act in any employment situation would be grounds for dismissal.


I might be willing to go a limited ban - maybe a few years but the NFL really needs to make an example of this idiot.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

> The New York Jets have suspended their strength and conditioning coach without pay for the rest of the season for tripping a Miami Dolphins player, the team said Monday.
> Sal Alosi was also fined $25,000 for sticking his leg out and causing rookie cornerback Nolan Carroll to stumble during Sunday's 10-6 Dolphins victory in East Rutherford, New Jersey.
> 
> Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/sports/2010/...rength-coach-tripping-incident/#ixzz1839T9VGc


Full Article: http://www.foxnews.com/sports/2010/12/13/jets-suspend-strength-coach-tripping-incident/


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

That's pretty much what I expected would happen....seems fitting.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

The ironic part in this: he won an award for sportsmanship and fair play both on and off the field during his college career at Hofstra.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That's pretty much what I expected would happen....seems fitting.


While I personally would have rather seen something a little more harsh, I'll accept it since his actions did not effect the outcome of the game.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

fluffybear said:


> While I personally would have rather seen something a little more harsh, I'll accept it since his actions did not effect the outcome of the game.


....or result in a senseless significant injury...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Didn't effect the outcome of the game... and the player tripped wasn't injured in a meaningful way. So I think it is fine to fine and suspend the remainder of the season.

IF this same coach does anything like this again, though, then I'd be for firing and perhaps lifetime ban.

I'm willing to give a 2nd chance on a first offense for a guy that otherwise hasn't (to my knowledge) been involved in anything else negative... but now he very publicly should know better.

A more important thing, though... this was barely caught on camera. How many times has something like this happened and NOT been caught? And IF it wasn't caught, how many people would have just thought the Miami player was making it up?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

This morning's news reports that Sal Alosi's "devious act not a coincedance". The report stated that he strategically ordered players to form a wall in that specific place. As a result of this new information his suspension has gone from the rest of the season to indefinate.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

MysteryMan said:


> This morning's news reports that Sal Alosi's "devious act not a coincedance". The report stated that he strategically ordered players to form a wall in that specific place. As a result of this new information his suspension has gone from the rest of the season to indefinate.


This story just continues to get better!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Wait until they find out Rex Ryan ordered it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Wait until they find out Rex Ryan ordered it.


OUCH.

Can't say it would shock me...but right now...that's alot of marginal speculation.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> This morning's news reports that Sal Alosi's "devious act not a coincedance". The report stated that he strategically ordered players to form a wall in that specific place. As a result of this new information his suspension has gone from the rest of the season to indefinate.


When it first happened, I thought it was "odd" that those guys were lined up foot to foot on the line.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Wait until they find out Rex Ryan ordered it.


Da-dum! The plot thickens.....! At least the jerk wasn't actually on the field, and he should consider himself lucky he wasn't knee-capped at the time.....wonder if we'll see some sideline torpedoes next year?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> When it first happened, I thought it was "odd" that those guys were lined up foot to foot on the line.


You noticed that too. My military training alerted me when I first seen the video. This morning's news didn't surprise me.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

My local ABC news reported the NFL will talk to the Jets on friday


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Ok what Mr Strength coach did was bad, he's been punished that's been established. What it got me wondering about though is why was the player in a position like that to get tripped in the first place anyway? I mean the replay shows he's clealy well out of bounds while running up the field. It seems to me it's something that he must've been doing to try to gain some kind of perceived advantage? And the Jets obviously noticed he'd been doing it and therefore lined up their coaches as close to the line as possible to keep him from doing it? I really don't know that's why i'm asking. After all I thought it was against the rules in the first place to go out of bounds and then come back in and try to make a play. Anyway it was ridiculous what happened but i'm just trying to figure out what led up to it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I thought I saw earlier in the play where the "gunner" had been forced out of bounds by a player on the other team... and at the speed he was running, it took a bit to restore balance and turn himself back into the field of play.

The rule is supposed to be that if you are pushed out of bounds, you have to reasonably try to get back in bounds ASAP. Depending on how fast you are going and how far you are nudged, it can take a bit to get back into the field of play.

I don't have a problem with the people standing outside of the field of play. They are outside the field of play. But they shouldn't be trying to harm a player by tripping or anything like that.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I don't have a problem with the people standing outside of the field of play. They are outside the field of play. But they shouldn't be trying to harm a player by tripping or anything like that.


I absolutely agree. I was just wondering how the Jets coaching staff knew he'd be running there. I mean obviously they did or they wouldn't have lined up like that. Was the plan to force him out and make it difficult to run up the sideline? Or was this player running up the sideline on the out of bounds side of things as part of him trying to get an advantage somehow and the Jets saw him doing that and were trying to make it more difficult for him. Once again the tripping was way out of line but obviously something was going on there that led up to it, just wondering if anyone had heard what.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

tsmacro said:


> I absolutely agree. I was just wondering how the Jets coaching staff knew he'd be running there. I mean obviously they did or they wouldn't have lined up like that. Was the plan to force him out and make it difficult to run up the sideline? Or was this player running up the sideline on the out of bounds side of things as part of him trying to get an advantage somehow and the Jets saw him doing that and were trying to make it more difficult for him. Once again the tripping was way out of line but obviously something was going on there that led up to it, just wondering if anyone had heard what.


It's hard to say. Supposedly there was some evidence that there was a plan for those people to be lined up where they were... the tripping was supposedly not in the plan, but the lining up was.

I know you will see players get forced out of bounds semi-frequently... and on a kick-return there's probably a limited area where you could expect someone to be running out of bounds on any given play... so that + telling your guys to run the "gunner" out of bounds probably makes it easy to have some people lined up near where he would be forced out of bounds.

I've seen that a lot actually... and as we agree, that's not an issue and it is well within the rules. Take the intentional tripping by that one guy out of the equation, and I can't see anything else wrong with anything else that happened.


----------

